# Daybreak Lake



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

My wife and I went out to daybreak lake last night to relax and see if we could catch anything, my wife caught one 6 or 7 inch rainbow that had really nice colors to it, luckily she hooked it right on the lip, that doesn't happen very often with power bait! :lol: 
From the stocking reports it looks as though they have been stocking rainbows in there most of the year, but all the fish I saw being caught were all under 7", seemed kinda strange to me.


----------

